# Firebird super Q 85/115 (kerosene) query



## readysteadygo (14 Oct 2010)

Hello, I have a firebird super Q 85/115 with a Riello G5X burner (indoor boiler) using Kerosene. This year I have replaced the nozzle/flange insulation/flex hose/oil filter... while cleaning out the boiler there was a lot of red debris/dust in the chamber and around the baffles, I couldn't remove the baffles (possibly running at too high a temp warped the baffles), anyway I cleaned any loose debris that had built up using the vacuum cleaner, I have dumped the vacuum cleaner bag and filter when finished cleaning the boiler but there is a lot of red dust in the vacuum cleaner hose!
Question 1: Is there any health risk from the (red)debris/dust inside a boiler that burns kerosene?
Question 2: Can I add a hot water cylinder thermostat to a one pump system and still keep the rads hot? Our central heating systems has one circulating pump with a boiler thermostat, the hot water cylinder in the hot press was running too hot (I have adjusted the thermostat calibration screw to reduce the running temp but will add a stat to the hot cylinder if it works)


----------



## W200 (15 Oct 2010)

Dont know about the red dust but in relation to the hot water cylinder there should be a valve on the system that controles the heating water flow to the cylinder. By adjusting this valve you should be able to send hot water to the rads OR the cylinder or a combination of both thereby reducing the flow and temp in the cylinder.This valve is usually below or beside the cylinder.
                                                               W200


----------



## Iodine23 (5 Mar 2019)

I have watery kerosene mix almost coffee coloured coming from the bleed nozzle .. after several attempts using the pump reset to hopefully pump out ...All the water.. and hopefully get to the oil..eventually ..don't really know what else to do..


----------



## Dermot (5 Mar 2019)

If there is water in your tank do not use the pump in the burner to pump the keroscene from your tank.  The pump will be damaged in a short time costing €100 plus fitting.  The keroscene will float on top of the water in your tank.  Try releasing the water by opening valve coming out of your tank and catching same in suitable container.  Do not let it out on the ground.  Check that there are no cracks on the top of your tank where water could get in. When did you last get keroscene.  Was it from a reputable source ?.  If not sure about doing this get a plumber to check and maybe service boiler as well.  Has it been in use recently .


----------

